# 150 miles in 1 day for my 59th



## UniGeezer (Feb 27, 2011)

I did this ride the day after my 59th birthday. Took almost 16 hours riding my ungeared 36er unicycle. I used my GoPro hero2 and shot most of the video hand-held, while riding. This was by far the most challenging endeavor, ever!

But I think you can tell that the guy on the unicycle was having a blast! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vedyVUZDzfU


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I haven't been able to watch the video yet, but let me just say, "holy crap!"

And because I'm such a gear numbers geek, I did some math. Average speed about 9.4 mph, average cadence about 87 rpm, total pedal revs about 84,000.

I say again, "holy crap!"


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I concur with JC, holy crap. Great job! I can't even imagine riding that unicycle one mile. Wow.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

Beyond impressive


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Mcfarton said:


> Beyond impressive


+1
Kudos, mega kudos.
may i tell a story, On my 60th (afewyearsago), was riding 100 mi Seqium to Neah Bay, to Cape Flattery WA and passed a unicyclist - I rode next to him for a 1/2 mile or so and chatted, and was so stunned iforgottotakeapicture = regrettabletothisday, wife in car was his guardian angel.

You guys floor me.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow. That's kind of crazy, but impressive nonetheless.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

SantaCruz said:


> +1
> Kudos, mega kudos.
> may i tell a story, On my 60th (afewyearsago), was riding 100 mi Seqium to Neah Bay, to Cape Flattery WA and passed a unicyclist - I rode next to him for a 1/2 mile or so and chatted, and was so stunned iforgottotakeapicture = regrettabletothisday, wife in car was his guardian angel.
> 
> You guys floor me.


I was out riding my fixie one day with my dog thinking how unique I was. Then I came across two unicyclist with fat tires heading out into the woods and realize that was a sissy


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely loved the video, makes a person feel inspired.

I gotta say, Terry, watching you spin to what appeared to be those little sized cranks (are they, or is that just an illusion of the GoPro?), I was getting tired, cramped and aching just watching it. I couldn't even imagine a few miles like that, but you cranked out 150! I'd be screaming: No mas! No mas!!

You are, my friend, whether on two wheels and/or one, a cycling God! :thumbsup:


----------



## 499 (Jan 13, 2014)

+1 super effort mate


----------



## Carpbum (Feb 10, 2015)

Awesome! Is that an aerodynamic carbon fiber unicycle from Italy?


----------



## devillee1993 (Aug 20, 2015)

uuuuuuuuunbelieveable!!!! btw, happy birthday


----------

